
Stroustrup: for its first 10 years, C++ had a fast coroutine library [pdf] - ingve
http://www.stroustrup.com/krill-2016-interview.pdf
======
dang
Please don't cherry-pick a single detail and make that the title of the
article. That's a form of editorializing, which we ask users not to do.

If you want to point out what you think is important about a story, the way to
do that is via a comment in the thread. Then your view will be on a level
playing field with everyone else's.

